# Phần mềm hỗ trợ bán hàng trên Facebook



## Vũ Thành Tín (25/8/20)

*Phần mềm **Ninja System** – **Phần mềm nuôi nick trên giả lập*​Nuôi nick facebook là cần thiết và cực kì quan trọng đối với người kinh doanh online. Đáp ứng nhu cầu thiết yếu của người dùng, *Phần mềm Ninja System * hỗ trợ nuôi nick trên giả lập android số lượng lớn, chuyên nghiệp và hoàn toàn tự động số 1 thị trường hiện nay. Với những tính năng thông minh, Ninja System cho phép người dùng dễ dàng chăm sóc tài khoản, tự động tương tác bạn bè trên môi trường giả lập; giúp mô phỏng như người dùng thật hạn chế tối đa bị checkpoint. Từ đó, nhanh chóng xây dựng dàn nick facebook khỏe và cực kì chất lượng phục vụ bán hàng online tối ưu và hiệu quả nhất 




*1. Tại sao nên nuôi nhiều nick facebook*
Nuôi nick facebook có khó khăn với bạn, chắc chắn không ít những bất cập này sẽ vướng phải trong quá trình nuôi một số lượng lớn tài khoản facebook:
– Bạn có nhu cầu sử dụng nhiều nick facebook nhưng lại khó khăn trong viêc quản lý, chăm sóc các tài khoản facebook của mình ?
– Nick facebook của bạn thường xuyên bị khóa, gây gián đoạn ảnh hưởng đến công việc ?
– Làm sao để có hệ thống tài khoản facebook chất lượng để làm viral, marketing?
*Phần mềm Ninja System* là giải pháp hàng đầu giải quyết hiệu hiệu quả nhất cho người dùng. Chắc chắn đây chính là lí do bạn nên bắt đầu ngay với công cụ này:
– Tool nuôi nick trên giả lập số 1 thị trường Việt Nam
– Tương tác trên giả lập Android với số lượng tài khoản lớn, tự động share, tự động tương tác mọi hoạt động đều được phần mềm tự động như người dùng facebook trên điện thoại
– Phần mềm liên tục cập nhật chức năng mới
– Hỗ trợ, support 24/7
*=>> Xem thêm*: _*Hướng dẫn phần mềm nuôi nick Ninja System*_




_                                                        Chạy tự động hỗ trợ nuôi nick trên phần mềm _
*2. Lợi ích khi sử dụng **phần mềm Ninja System?*
Hỗ trợ nuôi nick thông minh trên giả lập như người dùng thật, Ninja System mang đến nhiều trai nghiệm nuôi nick hiệu quả và an toàn nhất:



*Quản lý nick số lượng lớn*
– Nuôi nick trên máy tính giả lập hệ điều hành android
– Mô phỏng such as user name thật, như người dùng điện thoại bình thường. Cùng 1 lúc login nhiều tài khoản facebook
– Nuôi nick aỏ số lượng lớn, hiệu quả




_ Hàng nghìn nick facebook được quản lý tiện lợi_
*Tương tác nick tự động, hiệu quả*
– Kết bạn, chuyên nghiệp theo tệp khách hàng tiềm năng
– Tương tác you friends, nhóm, fanpage theo AI
– Seeding bài viết creating hiệu ứng cộng đồng
– Tùy chỉnh thông minh giúp nuôi nick facebook beyond bão.




_ Tương tác tài khoản nhanh chóng, tự động _
*Share livestream** lên group hàng loạt*
Đây là tính năng mà Ninja System mới được update được đông đảo anh em cộng đồng marketing hưởng ứng. Với phần mềm này, bạn sẽ dễ dàng share video livestream của mình lên group hiệu quả nhất
Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được trải nghiệm miễn phí, hỗ trợ và giải đáp mọi thắc mắc
Hotline : 098.9889.670
Zalo : 0889.918.286
Fanpage: Phần mềm hỗ trợ kinh doanh online 4.0
Youtube: Thành Tín Ninja Team


----------

